# What’s wood are these peppermills made out of?



## dvoigt (Sep 29, 2020)

So I bought these pieces out of the bargain bid at woodcraft maybe a year or so ago. No one there could tell me what they were and they we so coated in wax I had to turn them to really see the wood.

The first one looks sort of like sapelle but is more feels like Jatoba.

The second has reminds me of cocobolo, but it clearly isn’t.

Any ideas what these might be?


----------



## Tony (Sep 29, 2020)

The first one looks like Camaru to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 30, 2020)

I don’t have a clue on the wood but they are a couple of very nice pepper mills.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 30, 2020)

Tony said:


> The first one looks like Camaru to me.



The word Jatoba came to mine, what made you go with Cumaru?(or is Camaru another wood)


----------



## dvoigt (Sep 30, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> The word Jatoba came to mine, what made you go with Cumaru?(or is Camaru another wood)


It isn’t dense enough to be Jatoba. I have worked with that quite a bit and this is different


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 30, 2020)

dvoigt said:


> It isn’t dense enough to be Jatoba. I have worked with that quite a bit and this is different



Two others to consider, Tropical almond, _Terminalia catappa_ and Ebira, _Berkinia_ spp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dvoigt (Sep 30, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Two others to consider, Tropical almond, _Terminalia catappa_ and Ebira, _Berkinia_ spp.


Those seem very unique, would you expect either of those to be unlabeled in a bulk bin at woodcraft?


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 30, 2020)

I've actually found unlabeled exotic wood in bins at Woodcraft and Rockler. So, it is possible. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dvoigt (Sep 30, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> I've actually found unlabeled exotic wood in bins at Woodcraft and Rockler. So, it is possible. Chuck


I do have a piece of cocobolo that I made into a peppermill, I thought it was from the woodcraft bin, but then we I realized it was cocobolo I thought I must have just mixed it up... so maybe?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Sep 30, 2020)

I would just say it from the genus _purdy _and the species _beautimous and call it a day. 

 _

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Sep 30, 2020)

Tony said:


> The first one looks like Camaru to me.


The grain looks like Cumaru but the color don’t match to me. It is to red


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Sep 30, 2020)

Maybe if you show us the bottom of the pepper mil and the end grain of the blank we can have a better idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 30, 2020)

dvoigt said:


> Those seem very unique, would you expect either of those to be unlabeled in a bulk bin at woodcraft?



Yes....they also include some nice pieces in their box lot sales of unlabeled woods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 30, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> The word Jatoba came to mine, what made you go with Cumaru?(or is Camaru another wood)



Camaru is another wood. I've got a board I bought from Woodcraft that is labeled Camaru, looks like that IMO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dvoigt (Oct 1, 2020)

Maverick said:


> I would just say it from the genus _purdy _and the species _beautimous and call it a day.
> 
> _


Haha Yea, but when I sell them I like to be able to tell them what wood it is. Or at least my best guess


----------



## Maverick (Oct 2, 2020)

dvoigt said:


> Haha Yea, but when I sell them I like to be able to tell them what wood it is. Or at least my best guess



I get it. I like to ID what I am working with also. I was just joking with you. Great job on your PMs. I am working on my first one with plans to give several as Christmas presents this year. It has just been so hot here I haven’t been able to get much time in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

